# Emperor of Solmaria (OOC)



## hippocrachus (Sep 8, 2003)

Any DM's or Players interested?


----------



## Majin (Sep 8, 2003)

Count me in. (Player)


----------



## ES2 (Sep 8, 2003)

Me (Player).


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 8, 2003)

are we all cool with starting at first level?


----------



## Majin (Sep 8, 2003)

Thats what I was expecting, just so the DM knows this I guess. Anyone willing to DM?


----------



## Li Shenron (Sep 11, 2003)

I want to be a player, but I have never tried PbP before. I've been reading a few threads to find out how it works... let me know if you don't want beginners.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 11, 2003)

The AU one i'm in, see links below, is my very very first one evar, and I do say that it's a blast, so unless somebody wants to be a meanie, I'd say welcome aboard and let's have some good ole fashioned gaming fun.  

On here at these boards we are all equal I say.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 11, 2003)

Apsolutely, except the DM! I'm willing to throw an adventure together for you 3.5 buffs, if you are willing to accept me as the DM?

If you do, then here are the beginning Guidelines. 
Only material from the SRD will be accepted (to start).
Characters will be generated using the point system, and have 32 character points to spend on atributes (if this confuses you, let me know and I'll outline it for you).
I'll except 4-6 players.
This will be home brew world, but will use the gods presented in the players handbook
I'll have a discription of the world for you as soon as I can throw it together.
 This will be an epic adventure, so please be willing to post often (at least 5 times a week).
 I only post 9-5 MST monday through friday

If all of this is axceptable to you, hurray, we're on our way!

P.S. I'm not going to email you on this one, if I promised to email you if I started another adventure and you already know about this one. Sorry. You know who I'm talking to.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 11, 2003)

An epic game...hmmmmm.....and only SRD... me dinks me can werks wit dat mith.  

Okay, after much deliberation I have come to the almighty conclusion that I will make a halfling.  And ONLY SRD?  Awww...those new alternate cleric classes in Dragon 311 are just awesome.  I love the Arcane Disciple, that class kicks so much butt.  

ok ok, after whining is done, if you won't allow the use of those classes, if you don't have the magazine I understand...I'll make a Cleric.  But I would really like to be an Arcane Disciple variant cleric class.  

Halfling Cleric (Arcane Disciple wannabe   ), level 1 I presume.  

Is there any restriction on alignments?  Just a curiosity question, some like them, some don't.  Some only allow Good, some DM's don't really care.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 11, 2003)

No, I have not had a dragon magazine since The Best of Dragon 2. Now if you wanted to use the Healer or Barbarian class out of that one, I'd consider it! (That's a joke to those that don't know that it was published when 1st addition was called Advanced Dungeons and Dragons)

As for alignment, I prefer good to neutral, though any that can work in a group would be welcome.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 12, 2003)

Mith, if the pace of my posts in the Fallon quest suits you, count me in. I'd be willing to try 3.5e paladin. Or a dwarf. it's been agaes since my last dwarf. If you allow Gold Dwarves I'd take a dwarf paladin.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 12, 2003)

I would like to be a human Fighter, this is my first PbP, so I want to keep it simple for me...
Chaotic Neutral


----------



## ES2 (Sep 12, 2003)

That is so unfair...   

anyways...    I'll be a halfling cleric, worshipper of the god of halflings, and I'll be good.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 12, 2003)

Mith, not sure what yer opinion of me is from the games we play, but I'd love to join this one if you can handle another player?


----------



## Majin (Sep 12, 2003)

Sounds fine to me. I plan to play an Elven Ranger, who I'm thinking of prestige classing as a Shadowdancer if thats ok. I should have a character written up by latest sometime late tonight.


----------



## Li Shenron (Sep 12, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Apsolutely, except the DM! I'm willing to throw an adventure together for you 3.5 buffs, if you are willing to accept me as the DM?
> 
> If you do, then here are the beginning Guidelines.
> Only material from the SRD will be accepted (to start).
> ...





Everything absolutely perfect! Just the kind of game I wanted to play   

...and since no one has come up yet, I'll be the arcane spellcaster if it's ok with everybody else. Depending on the starting level I will decide if to be a Wizard or a Sorcerer. 

So, which starting level?

!!!! IMPORTANT !!!! I can post as often as you wish, but also I am restricted from Monday to Friday, I won't be able to read/post on weekends...


----------



## Li Shenron (Sep 12, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> [*]Characters will be generated using the point system, and have 32 character points to spend on atributes (if this confuses you, let me know and I'll outline it for you).





Yes, would you mind to outline it? My (3.0) books are all in italy at the moment, so i am only able to use SRD stuff, and it doesn't seem to have ability scores generation rules.

Majin... I have just realized the link between your picture and your name, don't tell me you are another freakin' Dragonball fan!


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 12, 2003)

Everyone who posted an interest is welcome! (Lichtenhart! You changed you avatar! That changes everything, now I don't like you! Stay away! Just joking, of course! Your discriptive posts would be very welcome in this adventure.)

I'm trying to get together the material that I have on the world this will be in. It can be very political, so keep that in mind, though if you have just a fighting group, that can work just as easily. We'll be moving up in level fairly quickly (for a PbP board) so I hope that does not discourage anyone. I'm looking at a level per month or two. What that means is expect a large number of large battles and few, time consuming small ones (if the experience is earned through battle, I give experience for social interactions too). If that's too quick for anyone, this is your opertunity to back out.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 12, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Lichtenhart! You changed you avatar! That changes everything, now I don't like you! Stay away! Just joking, of course! Your discriptive posts would be very welcome in this adventure.



 
I usually use as my avatar a pic of my most active char on the boards, and that would be Serene Wind atm. 


			
				Li Shenron said:
			
		

> Yes, would you mind to outline it? My (3.0) books are all in italy at the moment, so i am only able to use SRD stuff, and it doesn't seem to have ability scores generation rules.



Basically you have 32 points to buy your stats with.
8 costs 0
9 costs 1
10 costs 2
11 costs 3
12 costs 4
13 costs 5
14 costs 6
15 costs 8
16 costs 10
17 costs 13
18 costs 16
Remember to apply racial stat modifiers AFTER you bought them.
(Se non è chiaro te lo rispiego in italiano )


Mith, how much starting gold do we get? Max as in LEW?


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 12, 2003)

Thank you for outlining the character point system. Yes, max gold for first level is fine. 

All of you will be well funded as you will find out as I post the particulars for this world.


----------



## Majin (Sep 12, 2003)

Li Shenron, it depends on which Dragonball you are talking about. If you mean the crappy American dub with all the cuts and edits then no, I'm not too fond of it, but if you mean the original Japanese version, then I must admit I'm guilty   
Although as you may know, the word Majin is not restricted to Dragonball, but you made the connection this time. Good sleuthing.


----------



## Ser Nips (Sep 12, 2003)

If your still taking players, I am in.  Not sure on my character yet though, I will post in a day or two with what I am going to be.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 12, 2003)

Ser Nips would make 8 people who showed interest. I'm not going to say no to any of them. Let's wait to see who actually post characters, and we'll go from there, okay?


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 12, 2003)

Here is a standardized character sheet, if you're looking for one:

*Name*
Gender Race Class ??st lvl
Alignment
Str ?? ..pts ?? <-- if used optional pointbuy system
Dex ?? ..pts ??
Con ?? ..pts ??
Int ?? ..pts ??
Wis ?? ..pts ??
Cha ?? ..pts ??

Hit Points ??
AC ??, Touch ??, Flat ??
Init +?? 
BAB +??, Grap +??
Speed ?? (base ??, load 0/33, armorcategory)
Fort +??, Ref +??, Will +??

+?? Melee, weaponname, 1d6+??, 20/x2
+??/+?? Melee, weaponname/weaponname, 1d6+??/1d6+??, 20/x2
+?? Ranged, weaponname, 1d6+??, 20/x2, 30'r 
+??/+?? Ranged, weaponname/weaponname, 1d6+??/1d6+??, 20/x2, 30'r 

Sizecategory, ??'??" tall, ?? wt, ?? yrs old
Colortype hair, colortype eyes, tonetype skin

Speaks languagename, languagename, and languagename

+?? Skillname (4) 
+?? Skillname (4)
+?? Skillname (4) 
+?? Skillname (2cc) add cc if cross classed
+?? Skillname (4 + 2cc) show multiclass ranks seperately
+0 Listen (0) 
+0 Spot (0) 

Feats
-featname (optional brief summary here)
-featname (optional brief summary here)

Racename Traits
-brief summary
-brief summary
-brief summary

Classname Abilities
-brief summary
-brief summary
-brief summary

Classname Abilities
-brief summary of second class' abilities

--delete this section unless wizard, cleric, or druid--
Spells Prepared
0th- Spell1, Spell2 
1st- Spell1, Spell2 (D) if domain spell
2nd- Spell1, Spell2 (S) if specialization spell

--delete this section unless wizard--
Spellbook
0th- All cantrips
1st- Spell1, Spell2, Spell3

--delete this section unless sorceror or bard--
Spells Per Day ??|??/??/?? 
0th- Spell1, Spell2 
1st- Spell1, Spell2 
2nd- Spell1, Spell2 

--delete this section unless psion or psychic warrior--
Psionic Modes Mode1, Mode2, Mode3
Power Points ??, Free Talents ??
0th- Power1, Power2 
1st- Power1, Power2 (D) if discipline power

--delete this section unless special things are listed--
Special 
List any special abilities or miscellaneous information that doesn't fit anywhere else on this character sheet. You can include animal companion stats, familiar's benefits and stats, horse/steed statistics, etc. 

Write at least two paragraphs of character background and history here. Try to take advantage of using this section to make your character interesting instead of just a "video-gamish" list of D&D statistics. But don't write so much that it makes people's eyes fall out, keep it focused and stick to the highlights.

If you are updating your character after completing part of an adventure here in this forum, add a paragraph in here that summarizes some of the things that have happened so far, like a short diary or adventure summary from your own PC's perspective. If the character has earned any experience points, this is a good place to make a note of them too.

Write a paragraph that describes the characters personality, manners, attitude, motivations, likes, desires, goals, aspirations, fears, habits, quirks, and similar things. Thinking about that stuff and writing it down will help you role-play much much better and your games will become more fun for you and everybody else playing with you. Who knows, your role-playing might help you win an Academy Award someday.

Write out another paragraph with details describing the way your PC looks when first encountered. Make him/her unique enough so that your character isn't just another boring face in the crowd. Also be sure to describe all your clothing colors and materials so that everyone isn't walking around looking like clones that bought duplicate Adventurer Outfits from the exact same clothing store!!

Armor (worn, ??wt) ??gp optional
Robe (worn, ??wt) ??gp optionally continue for each item below
Outfitname (worn, ??wt)

Medium Weapon or item (belt left, ??wt) 
Medium Weapon or item (belt right, ??wt)
Tiny Weapon or item (belt front, ??wt) 
Tiny Weapon or item (belt rear, ??wt) 
Other items attached to belt (location, ??wt) 

Bow or Crossbow (left shoulder, ??wt) 
Quiver or Javelin Tube (right shoulder, ??wt)
Backpack (center back, ??wt)
Bedroll (below backpack, ??wt) 
Other items worn on back or shoulders (location, ??wt)

Headband, Hat, Helmet (head, ??wt)
Lenses or Goggles (eyes, ??wt)
Cloak, Cape, or Mantle (worn, ??wt)
Vest, Vestment, or Shirt (worn, ??wt)
Ring (left ??th finger, -wt) 
Ring (right ??th finger, -wt) 
Amulet, Brooch, Medallion, or Necklace (worn, ??wt)
Belt (worn, ??wt)
Gloves or Gauntlets (hands, ??wt) 
Bracers or Bracelets (wrists, ??wt)
Boots or Slippers (feet, ??wt)
Other minor accessories (location, ??wt)

Waterskin- water (backpack, ??wt) 
5 Torches (backpack, ??wt) 
Flint & Steel (backpack, ??wt)
Trail Rations- 1 days (backpack, ??wt)
Other backpack contents (backpack, ??wt)

Coins- ??gp, ??sp, ??cp (pouch, ??wt)
Gemname- ??gp (pouch, -wt)
Gemname- ??gp (pouch, -wt)
Other pouch contents (pouch, ??wt)

Remove any items from this sample list that the character doesn't have. Keep a blank line between the seperate categories (main clothing, belt things, shoulders/back, accessories worn, jewelry, backpack contents, pouch contents) to help organize the character.

The equipment listed should show where everything is usually carried during "hands-free" situations, such as when sitting in the tavern drinking an ale, or climbing up a rope in a dungeon, or carrying your unconscious companion's body back to town to be healed. Even though the character may typically carry certain equipment in his hands, writing your character sheet like this will help visualize where everything goes during any hands-free situations that come up.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 12, 2003)

I'll be playing a Human Bard - Character sheet will be posted this evening.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 12, 2003)

Sounds cool, thanks deadestdai.


----------



## Majin (Sep 13, 2003)

*My Character*

Ok heres my character. I chose Shar as my deity. I know this is an FR thing, and i'm not sure if her influence reaches into Vanilla D&D, (or your homebrew world of course), but I believe my background will explain how she comes in. Hopefully this will be alright.

Nilbalion 'Shadowleaf' Savariel
Male Elf Ranger 1st lvl
Chaotic Neutral
Str 14 +2 - 6 points
Dex 18 +4 - 10 points (+2 Racial)
Con 12 +1 - 6 points (-2 Racial)
Int 10 +0 - 2 points
Wis 14 +2 - 6 points
Cha 10 +0 - 2 points

Hit Points: 9
AC 19 (20 with Dodge), Touch 14, Flat-Footed 15
Init +4
BAB +1 Grap +3
Speed 30 (Base 30, Light Armor)
Fort +3, Ref +6, Will +2

+3 Melee, Longsword, 1d8 +2, 19-20/x2
+3 Melee, Shortsword, 1d6 +2, 19-20/x2
+5 Ranged, Longbow, 1d8, x3, 100'r

Medium Sized, 6'1" Tall, 120 lbs., 122 Yrs. old
Silver Hair, Grey Eyes, Pale skin

Languages: Common, Elven

Skills:

+1 Climb 	   (2) (-3 AC Penalty)
+1 Concentration   (0)
+2 Heal 	   (0)
+5 Hide 	   (4) (-3 AC Penalty)
-1 Jump 	   (0) (-3 AC Penalty)
+8 Listen 	   (4) (+2 Racial)
+5 Move Silently   (4) (-3 AC Penalty)
+2 Perform (Dance) (2cc)
+4 Ride		   (0)
+4 Search	   (2) (+2 Racial)
+8 Spot		   (4) (+2 Racial)
+2 Survival	   (0)
-4 Swim		   (0) (-6 AC Penalty)
+4 Use Rope	   (0)

Feats:

Track
Simple Weapon Proficiencies
Martial Weapon Proficiencies
Shield Proficiencies
Light Armor Proficiencies
Dodge

Racename Traits:

Low-Light Vision
Immunity to magic sleep/+2 SV vs. Enchantments
+2 Racial bonus to Listen, Search, & Spot checks
Automatic Secret Door check within 5 feet.

Ranger Abilities:

Wild Empathy
Favored Enemy - Goblinoid (+2 Damage/Skills)

Items/Equipment:

Chain Shirt (25 lb.)
Light Wooden Shield (5 lb.)
Longsword (4 lb.)
Shortsword (2 lbs.)
Longbow (3 lb.)
40 Arrows (4 lb.)
Belt Pouch (.5 lb)
Backpack (2 lb.)
Silk Rope (50 ft.) (5 lb.)

Total Weight: 56.5 lb.

Wealth:

PP - 0
GP - 13
SP - 0
CP - 0

Background:

Nilbalion, or 'Shadowleaf' as he prefers to be called, was a strange child, even by Elven standards. From an early age he seemed to be obsessed with shadows. He would sit and play in them for hours. This might explain his paler than normal complexion compared to his peers. 

Autumn came to be his favorite time of the year, as he loved to run and play beneath the falling leaves. He would tell his parents that he was trying to hide in the leave's shadows, as they fell. Consequently, this behavior gave birth to the moniker he carries with him to this day, of 'Shadowleaf'. 

His parents thought it was just a silly game, but to Nilbalion it was much more. His obsession eventually reached the attention of Shar, The Dark Goddess. In him Shar saw a great potential, and offered to watch over him and guide him to one day be able to hide in the shadows of those leaves he played in. This sold Nilbalion immediately, and since that day has been a faithful worshiper of The Mistress of the Night. His ambition is to become a Shadowdancer in the name of his Dark Lady Shar, and fulfill his dream of shadow walking.

Nilbalion's personality is that of an outcast. He finds solace only in shadows and keeps to them whenever possible. As the edicts of his goddess demand, he is a very secretive person, and displays himself as very withdrawn and introverted. Despite this, when spoken to he will respond in a friendly manner. Not having many friends as a child makes Nilbalion yearn for companionship. He will at times, 'reach out from the shadows' so to speak to try and make friends, and will protect those he does befriend with his life. 

Nilbalion's clothing is a myriad of different shades of grey and black to go with his life in the shadows. He almost always wears a long black cloak with a large hood drawn over his pale face. Rarely does he show that face. Those peering in will be met by a set of piercing grey eyes, and perhaps a slight glint of silver. When fighting, on rare occasions Nilbalion's hood will be thrown off to give way to a shining mane of silver hair that falls over his shoulders and runs halfway down his back. Under his cloak he has a pair of scabbards that hold his weapons. In his free time he practices fighting with both of them simultaneously, and is excelling at that usage unusually fast. He also carries a longbow on his back that appears to have been carved out of some ghostly grey tree.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 13, 2003)

Xanthas Myre
Male Human Fighter 1st level
Chaotic Neutral
Str. 16 (+3)
Dex. 12 (+1)
Con. 15 (+2)
Int. 11 (+0)
Wis. 12 (+1)
Cha. 11 (+0)

HP-12  AC-17  touch-11  flat-16
Initiative-5
BA-1  Grapple-4
Speed-20ft  (base-30ft  load-light (73lb)  ac-light)
Fort. 2+2=4
Reflex 1+0=1
Will 1+0=1

+4 Melee, longsword 1d8+3 (19/x2) slashing
+4 Melee, heavy mace 1d8+3 (20/x2) bludgeoning
+4 Melee, silvered dagger 1d4+3 (19/x2) piercing
+2 Ranged, light crossbow 1d8 (19/x2) piercing

Medium 6'0", 160lb, 19yrs.
short-cropped brown hair, blue eyes, tanned skin

Speaks Common

Skills  -  Climb 2+3=5  (-4 ACP)
            Craft(Blacksmithing) 1+0=1
            Craft(Weaponsmithing) 1+0=1
            Craft(Armorsmithing) 1+0=1
            Jump 2+3=5 (-4 ACP)
            Swim 1+3=4 (-8 ACP)
            Ride 4+1=5
            Listen 0+1=1
            Spot 0+1=1

Feats  -  Power Attack
             Cleave
             Improved Initiative

Racial Traits  -  extra feat at first level
                      4 extra skill points at first level, 1 at every additional level

Class Abilities  -  Bonus Feat
                       Weapon and armor proficient
                       Shield proficient

Background
Born as a citizen of the Empire of Solmaria, he comes from a moderately rich blacksmithing family and attended his father as an apprentice.  Seeing all the knights and adventurers as a boy growing up incited him to strike out on his own to get a taste of personal valor and whatnot.
He has spent the last four years of his life as a caravan mercenary (and has plenty of interesting tales to tell i.e. has never even seen a kobold, much less, know what one is) becoming very bad at gambling while earning a pay he feels is "below him".
As he has hit an all-time low in the money department by way of gambling and losing his horse and everything that comes with it, he is seeking a group of adventurers to help him get his life back on track.

Personality
Easy-going, tends to keep to himself simply because he tends to only think of himself.
Understands the importance of adventuring in a party, as the mutual gains are generally more than if he were out on his own.
Holds a "to-each-his-own" philosophy, he doesn't care who you are or what you do, just as long as you leave him out of it.
He strives to become a hero of which songs are made of, he is very idealistic in this area and holds knights and the like in high regard.
Lies continuously about his past...present...and if he can manage, future...
Xanthas does not concern himself with the laws and ordinances of the Empire or any other state for that matter, he feels he holds a certain diplomatic immunity, as he does not consider himself part of society anymore.

Appearance
Standing at six feet, Xanthas looks neither comely nor homely.  He wears his hair short and unkempt, with a "spade"-trimmed goatee.  The only color in his face besides the sunburnt brown are his sapphire blue eyes.  He wears a well-kept chain-link shirt displayed over a blue undershirt and armor padding.  His heavily worn leather breeches, that must have surely been a lighter brown at one time, hang from his waist by a black leather belt holding both a longsword and mace of no great value to either side and a belt pouch.  On his back is strapped a mahogany cloak flowing down just past his knees, whose once lustrous sheen, is all but lost in cacophony of mud and weather stains and hairline tears.  Concealed beneath the cloak are a blackwood crossbow, a "Normon"-type shield, and a leather backpack.  Under his left arm hangs a silver-engraved drinking horn and on his left calf, a blatantly conspicuous silvered dagger.  His attire of well-traveled wear clashes with a pair of white and black leather boots that still stink of a tannery, he flaunts them proudly and when asked about them says: "They even came with a free pair of foot-socks!"

Armor  -  Chainshirt (25lb) +4  +1
             Heavy Steel Shield (15lb)+2
             Traveler's Outfit (5lb)

Longsword (belt right 4lb)
Heavy Mace (belt left 8lb)
Silvered Dagger (left calf 1lb)
Light Crossbow (left shoulder 4lb)
Belt Pouch (right hip .5lb)
  (holding) - 25 bolts (2.5lb)
Backpack (center back 2lb)
  (holding) - flint & steel
                 whetstone (1lb)
                 waterskin (4lb)
Drinking Horn (left underarm 1lb)

Moneys  -  Gold 25
                Silver 4
                Copper 3


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 13, 2003)

*Darhaan 'Dar' Fire-Beard*


```
[COLOR=Orange]
[B]Name:[/B] Darhaan Fire-Beard, son of Dartak of the Reafenheims
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Race:[/B] Gold Dwarf 
[B]Class:[/B] Paladin 
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawful Good 
[B]Deity:[/B] Pelor

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)      [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 10 +0 (4p.)      [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 12 (1d10+2)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (4p.)      [B]Grapple:[/B] +3     [B]AC:[/B] 15 [16]
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)      [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Touch AC:[/B] 10
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)      [B]Init:[/B] +0        [B]Flatfooted AC:[/B] 15 [16]
[B]Cha:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)

[B]Saves   Base  Mod  Other  Total [/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]     2   +2           +4 
[B]Ref:[/B]      0   +0           +0 
[B]Will:[/B]     0   +2           +2 
+2 racial vs poison
+2 racial vs spells and spell-like effects

[B]Weapons               Attack  Damage  Critical[/B]
Dwarven Waraxe (1-h)    +3    1d10+2     x3 
Dwarven Waraxe (2-h)    +2    1d10+3     x3 
Spiked Gauntlet         +3    1d4+2      x2
Light Hammer (melee)    +3    1d4+2      x2
Light Hammer (thrown)   +1    1d4+2      x2

[B]Armor & Shield        Armor Bonus   Max Dex   Check Penalty[/B]
Chainmail                 +5          +2           -5
[Buckler                  +1           -           -1     ]

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Dwarven 

[B]Abilities:[/B] Armored Movement, Darkvision 60', Stonecunning,
           Stability, +1 attack vs aberrations, +4 dodge vs giants,
           Aura of Good, Detect Evil, Smite Evil 1/day

[B]Feats:[/B] Power Attack

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 8       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2 

[B]Skills                Ranks  Modifer Other Total[/B] 
Heal                    4      +2            +6
Sense Motive            4      +2            +6
+2 racial to Appraise (related to stone or metal)
+2 racial to Craft (related to stone or metal)

[B]Equipment             Cost      Weight    Location[/B]
Waraxe                30gp       8lb      in a leather sleeve on back
Spiked Gauntlet        5gp        -       worn on left arm
Light Hammer           1gp       2lb      belt right
Chainmail            150gp      40lb      worn
Buckler               15gp       5lb      strapped to right arm
Explorer's Outfit       -         -       worn under the armor
Earrings               8gp        -       worn on right ear
Backpack               2gp       2lb      center back
Waterskin (water)      1gp       4lb      backpack
Waterskin (empty)      1gp        -       backpack
4 Trail Rations        2gp       4lb      backpack
Metal Flask (spirit)   8gp       1lb      backpack
Soap                   5sp       1lb      backpack
Hempen Rope (50ft)     1gp      10lb      backpack
Grappling Hook         1gp       4lb      backpack
Sack (empty)           1sp       0.5lb    backpack
3 Torches              3cp       3lb      strapped to backpack
Crowbar                2gp       5lb      wrapped in a rag, strapped to backpack
Winter Blanket         5sp       3lb      rolled and strapped below backpack
Bedroll                1sp       5lb      rolled inside the blanket
Belt Pouch             1gp       0.5lb    belt left
Flint and Steel        1gp        -       belt pouch
Knife                  2gp       1lb      belt pouch
Whetstone              2cp       1lb      belt pouch
Signal Whistle         8sp        -       belt pouch
2 Sewing Needles       1gp        -       belt pouch
5gp 9sp 5cp                      0.4lb    belt pouch

[B]Total Weight:[/B]                  100.4lb

                       [B]Lgt >Med<  Hvy   Lift  Drag[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]            58   116   175   350   875

[B]Age:[/B] 49
[B]Height:[/B] 4'4"
[B]Weight:[/B] 184lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Fiery brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Auburn with a hint of gold
[B]Skin:[/B] Deeply tanned
```
*Appearance:* Dar is a rather high and muscular dwarf, who bears his red hair and beard cut quite short but carefully trimmed, though in a sober way, with two braids 5" long coming down his sideburns. He's got a typical square dwarven face, but his eyebrows are less bushy and more elegant, and his flat nose, wide forehead, and not so square jaw have a sort of nobility to them. He wears two golden earrings on his right ear, just above the lobe, that he uses to fiddle with when he's detecting evil auras, and displays two tattoos: one of a bright sunrise on his forehead, with two sunbeams coming down each cheek, and one of a fiery golden, orange and scarlet triumphant sunburst on the palm of his right hand. He's quite confortable in his armor, that he wears above his dark red exploring clothes with yellow edges and trimmings, that would need a stitching hand better than his own. He also wears his leather belt and harness above the armor, and may be seen with an old brown hooded cloak.

*Background:* Darhaan has been an unusual dwarf for all of his life. First, he is born left-handed. Now, the dwarven society is quite rigid, and since everything, from the tools to the clothes, from the weapons to the writing, is thought for right-handed dwarves, parents usually take advantage of their little children's slow development to force them to use their right hand. This way a vast majority becomes right-handed even if it wasn't their natural bent. A small percentage, though, resist this treatment, and remains left-handed. Dar was one of them. This wouldn't have been much of an issue, apart from some annoying kids that used to pick on the 'lefty', but then he started talking with the sun. 
Well, I guess this deserves a better explanation. Dar's family is quite wealthy, and their underground home is as comfortable as a dwarven house can be. They even built a mirror device that allows the sunlight into their main room, through a cleft in the rock. Little Darhaan used to play under the sunshine, until he started behaving strangely. He seemed to talk with some imaginary friend, something that rarely happens among dwarflings, and also argue with them a lot. He began to make chores no one asked him to do in his home, often offered his help to his aged neighbors, and got into fights with kids older than him to defend some weaker child. All the while muttering and grumbling with himself. When his parents finally tackled the problem with him, he simply said, with a sullen look 'Did I do something wrong? I knew it couldn't be right. Go tell the sun, now.' It came out that little Dar was hearing a voice in his head that urged him to defend the weaker, offer his help to the needy and so on. Sometimes Dar really wanted to ignore that voice (hence all the grumbling), but in the end it always managed to convince him. Shocked, his parents immediately brought him before a healer, that, after thorough examinations and divinations, stated that the boy was perfectly healthy and sane, and that the voice he heard was indeed his own awakened conscience. Darhaan had received the call to become an holy warrior, a paladin, and , as strange as it might seem, it wasn't Moradin, the protector of dwarves, or Heironeous, the beacon of virtue, to claim him, but rather Pelor, the shining god of the sun. After being assured several times that there was no cure for this, his bewildered parents reluctantly brought him home and arranged things for him to get a proper training in the ways of his Lord.
So when he grew up Dar was sent to the surface, in Cuthland, to fulfill his education and join his god's church, while his parents removed the mirror and closed the cleft to avoid further... complications. He had just completed his training, when notice of the first edicts of the new Emperor of Solmaria reached Cuthland, and he decided (not before some fierce internal arguments) to depart immediately for Solmaria to help all the people who will surely try to escape the empire.

*Personality:*Dar has a heart of solid gold hidden under several layers of dwarven grumpiness. It's not that he doesn't like what he does - he loves his mission, in fact - it's just that he didn't ask for it, so if something goes wrong he feels free to complain a bit. Really. Ok, maybe a lot, but that's not the point. For example, if he has to make some sacrifice to help you, be sure he'll be the kindiest soul you can meet. He'll never complain with you. Well, you'll probably hear rumbling with himself or with the sun on his hand a lot, but he'll never say anything to you. Probably the only way to make him stop is to have him to admit that he really enjoys what he does and that he's proud to be a Sunwarrior. When he's really satisfied with himself, he takes a sip from his bottle of treasured, extremely strong liquour.
He's very direct and sincere in his manners, sometimes maybe too direct for his own good, since he doesn't know fear. He likes helping people, especially if they don't bother him with too much gratefulness, that always make him feel embarassed; he likes a hot meal and a night of sound sleep, he likes to take down evil foes bigger than him, or who think they're smarter than him, and he likes his axe always killing sharp. He doesn't like people that waste his time with long speeches, and those that throw themselves in danger because they haven't listened to him; he doesn't like horses, and he's very diffident with them; he detests human and elves mispronouncing his name (that's why he usually introduces himself simply as Dar), he finds undead physically disgusting even more than morally repugnant, but above all else he hates rain and getting wet.[/color]


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 13, 2003)

*Dylan Twilight*

*Dylan Twilight* 
Male Human Bard 1st lvl
N
Str 12 ..pts 4 
Dex 14 ..pts 6
Con 12 ..pts 4
Int 14 ..pts 6
Wis 10 ..pts 0
Cha 16 ..pts 10

HP 7
AC 15 
Init +6 
BAB +0 
Speed 30 
Fort +1, Ref +4, Will +2

+1 Melee, Longsword, 1d8+1, 19-20/x2
+1 Melee, Dagger, 1d4+1 19-20/x2
+2 Ranged, Dart, 1d4, 20/x2, 20'r 


5'9" tall, 167 wt, 20 yrs old
Lank Brown hair, Blue eyes, tanned skin

Speaks Common, Elvish and Goblinoid

+6 Bluff 
+5 Diplomacy
+5 Pick Pocket 
+4 Sense Motive
+6 Move Silently
+7 Perform
+4 Hide
+3 Listen  
+3 Spot (6 rank) 

Feats:
Improved Initiative (+4 to Init)
Run

Class Abilities:
Bardic Knowledge
Bardic Music


Spells Per Day: 2 lvl.0
0th- Daze, Prestiditation, Detect Magic, Mending


Items:
Long Sword
Dagger
10 x Darts (On bandolier) 
Studded Leather Armour
Back Pack
Bed Roll
Explorer's OUtfit
Entertainer's Outfit
Flint and Steel
Mirror
Sack
Waterskin
Lute
5 x Trail Rations
Soap
Belt Pouch

Coins- 77gp, 2sp

Background: Born to a prostitute in Faunt, Dylan (A name he gave himself, for he grew up for most of his life under the nomicker "boy") learnt early on, that he was not destined to be much of anything in society, but damn destiny - he was going to try! His natural ability projecting his singing voice to enthrall those who would listen soon developed into an unatural ability that he used to earn himself wealth and gain a reputation as an entertainer around the capitol's taverns and Inns. With his natural charm and ability coupled with his small magical ability Dylan soon made more money than he ever thought considering his meager background. 
As soon as the new Emperor made his first decree, Dylan was unable to wow the crowds as he previously had. Well, not lawfully so. He was now forced to use his talents to stay abroad from the law.

Appearance: A handsome lad, though not tall or inspiring. Dylan walks a confident swagger and addresses any newcomer with an appraisal bordering on arrogance. His street sense gives him his confident approach, his poor background created his want to be better.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 14, 2003)

I'm almost done with my character, give me another day to work out all the fine details (just got done playing in a fun MnM game over here).


----------



## Li Shenron (Sep 15, 2003)

I have written down my PC, and I will post it here today. I have to wait until some pause (I am at work...  ).

Just forgot to say one important thing: I am utterly terrible in choosing names! I decided to just pick up a standard elven name from the PHB (Aramil Galanodel), I hope this doesn't offend anyone...


----------



## Li Shenron (Sep 15, 2003)

I am so stupid! I wrote my PC with *25* points only!   Now I have to think where to put the other 7...


----------



## Li Shenron (Sep 15, 2003)

*Aramil Galanodel*

*Aramil Galanodel*
Male Grey Elf Wizard 1st lvl
Neutral Good
Str 10  0 - 4 points (-2 racial)
Dex 18 +4 - 10 points (+2 racial)
Con 12 +1 - 6 points (-2 racial)
Int 18 +4 - 10 points (+2 racial)
Wis 10  0 - 2 points
Cha  8 -1 - 0 points

Hit Points: 8
AC 14, Touch 14, Flat-Footed 10
Init +4
BAB +0 Grap +0
Speed 30
Fort +1, Ref +4, Will +2 (+4 vs Enchantment)

+0 Melee, Rapier, 1d6, 18-20/x2
+0 Melee, Dagger, 1d4, 19-20/x2
+4 Ranged, Longbow, 1d8, x3, 100'r

Medium Sized, 5'10" Tall, 140 lbs., 150 Yrs. old
White Long Straight Hair, Pale Green Eyes, Fair skin

Languages: Common, Elven, Draconic, Sylvan, Goblin, Orc

Skills:
(trained)
+5 Concentration (4)
+6 Decipher Script (2)
+8 Knowledge Arcana (4)
+8 Knowledge Nature (4)
+8 Spellcraft (4)
+2 Survival (4cc)
+5 Tumble (2cc)

(untrained)
+2 Listen (+2 racial)
+2 Spot (+2 racial)
0 Climb, Jump, Swim
+4 Balance, Escape Artist, Hide, Move Silently, Ride, Use Rope
+4 Appraise, Craft, Forgery, Search
0 Heal, Sense Motive
-1 Bluff, Diplomacy, Disguise, Gather Information, Intimidate, Perform

Proficiencies:
Dagger, Club, Quarterstaff, Longsword, Rapier
Light and Heavy Crossbow, all Bows

Feats:

Toughness
Scribe Scroll

Elven Traits:

Low-Light Vision
immunity to sleep effects
+2 ST vs Enchantment
extra proficiencies (Longsword, Rapier, all Bows)
+2 Racial bonus to Listen, Search, & Spot checks
automatic Serch for secret doors within 5 feet

Wizard Abilities:

Schools specialization (Abjuration)
Forbidden schools (Illusion, Necromancy)
Familiar (none yet)

Spells Prepared:
0th- Dancing Lights, Mage Hand, Message, Resistance(s)
1st- Charm Person, Shield(s), Sleep

Spellbook
0th- Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Flare, Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Message, Open/Close, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost, Read Magic, Resistance
1st- Charm Person, Feather Fall, Identify, Magic Missile, Shield, Sleep, Unseen Servant

Background:

Aramil belongs to the popular and large grey-elven family of Galanodel, which like nearly all the families of grey elves is considered to be a noble family.
As a youngster of such family, he was raised by the elders of his community in all the traditional fields the elves are known to be fond of: swordplay, archery, arts, ancient lore, nature and, of course, magic.
Although he managed to learn the basics of everything he was teached of, being very clever since he was a kid obviously led him to appreciate and assimilate the intellectual knowledge more than the action skills, in which he is rather an average elf.
He has lived most of his life in his forest elven village, save for some minor youth (or rather, childhood) adventuring in nearby woods, which costed him a few scars from orcs and goblins, scars he is very shy about and keeps well hidden in secret...
In tune with his very elvish personality, the reason why he recently decided to leave home for a bit of adventure is mostly boredom for the quiet life in the deep of the forest.

Personality:
It is common knowledge that elves are often aloof and arrogant, and grey elves are even more aloof and arrogant by the elven standards. Aramil is often considered aloof and arrogant by the grey elven standard, an attitude that has generally gained his a reputation for being everything except a nice and pleasant companion.
Despite this, he is definitely good-hearted and generous, and cares very little for power and wealth. He is very respectful to all the beings of nature and to the people of every race and culture, although when addressed he often speaks as a spoiled child.

Look:
Slightly taller than an average elf, Aramil is also well-built, if not almost-unnoticeably overweight, probably a consequence of being familiar (and fond) of the good food of the grey elven courts.
He doesn't delight in jewelry at all, for which he cares nothing, but appreciates comfortable soft clothes of good textures; eventually, he accepts to wear a useful hooded cloak with many pockets now that he is adventuring, but tries to keep his good clothes underneath.
The only distinctive feature he has is probably an unluckily annoying voice, which sounds a bit too high for a male and definitely not gifted with intonation. He still believes he can sing pretty well, but has learned not to in public.

Items/Equipment:

Explorer's outfit (8lb.) 5gp

Rapier (belt left, 2lb.) 20gp
Silver Dagger (belt rear, 1lb.) 10gp

Shortbow (right shoulder, 2lb.) 30gp
Quiver with 40 arrows (left shoulder, 6lb.) 2gp

Spellbook (3lb.) 15gp
Spell component pouch (2lb.) 5gp
Belt pouch (1/2lb.) 1gp with Trail ration (1lb.) 5sp and Soap (1lb.) 5sp
Waterskin (4lb.) 1gp

Scroll of Mage Armor, CL1 (in the Case, 1/2lb.) 25gp + 1gp (case)

(weight tot. 25lb., value tot. 116gp)

Wealth:

Gp 4

_edit: update_


----------



## Li Shenron (Sep 15, 2003)

Ok, another post...   

1) would anyone mind to post here the starting gold for a 1st level Wizard? I can't find it in SRD   

2) Mith... let us know your schedule when you have made your decisions such as when to start   I suppose you may want to create a specific IC thread and another thread in the Rogue gallery, so let us know when they are ready!


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 15, 2003)

Li Shenron said:
			
		

> Ok, another post...
> 
> 1) would anyone mind to post here the starting gold for a 1st level Wizard? I can't find it in SRD
> 
> 2) Mith... let us know your schedule when you have made your decisions such as when to start   I suppose you may want to create a specific IC thread and another thread in the Rogue gallery, so let us know when they are ready!




1) it's 3d4x10 so you've got 120gp


----------



## Li Shenron (Sep 15, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> 1) it's 3d4x10 so you've got 120gp




Ok, I'll drop something...


----------



## Li Shenron (Sep 15, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> 1) it's 3d4x10 so you've got 120gp




Ok, I'll drop something...


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 15, 2003)

Okay, let me see if I can get you a background:

The land of Sulmaria has always been the central land to Holenwold (the name of this continent), being the largest and most central. Although an autocracy (a empire ruled by an emporer with absolute power), the last three emporers have been benign and Solmaria has grown do to that fact. As with the empire, the capital, Faunt has also grown! The size of most countries in population, it would take 2 days to walk form one end to the other. The outlying population working in the store districts then the homes of those in favor of of the Empire, and his relitives living at the base of the palace, which covers a good portion of the lone mountainous hill in the center of the large city. The Doom's Guard roam the streets, keeping peace, most often with a member of the Elete with them. The Clergy of the Emporer has temples through out Solmaria to administer the people. (They do get their powers from the emperor, instead of some other devine agent. The elete are paladins who serve the Emperor devotely. The Emperor is a god here.)

To the north of Solmaria is the theoacracy of St. Cuthbert, Cuthland. The churches have ruled that land for time indefinate, with St. Cuthbert looking over them and guiding them. There has been peace between Cuthland and Solmaria, for the past generation, though there have been hard feelings between both of them, because Solmaria still hold a part of Cuthland that it had aquired in the last conflict between the two nations. Cuthland is the largest neiboring country to Solmaria. Cuthland is full of majestic cities and temples, and the northern stock of men with their fair eyes and hair seem contraryto those from the southern parts of Halenwold.

To the south is Yountinhil, the lands of the Black Army. A militocracy, the lands of Yountinhil are known for thier deep mountain ranges, and ever moving armies. Yountihil has always had an eye and sword aimed at the much larger empire of Solmaria. The inhabitants of this military state mainly have bark brown to black skin with course curly black hair and black eyes. Everyone, including the women, must serve at lest 6 years inside the military, and then, only persons in the military gain any true wealth or power. Mainly populated by keeps, castles and walled city-states, the people are as hardy as the mountains they live in and are the best trained warriors in the world of men.

To the west of Solmaria is Old Solmaria, a county that is said to have broken off of Solmaria when twins were born to the throne of Solmaria, and the loser of the assention was banished to that country. He then created an army, and with his many supporters created his own land. Having the belief that he was the true ruler of the empire, he called the lands that he took from Solmaria, Old Solmaria. Now a monarchy, the land is completely different form that it had desended from, having found influence in self enlightenment. This is the land of monks and psionisists. The arceteture has been changes by this influence and now flows across the many cities as waves in the sea (Alot of asian influence in the design of this country).

The last neighbor to Solmaria is to the west. This one, not much larger then the capital of SOlmaria is ruled by a mage that has ruled there for the last 30 years. With arcane powers of extreme proportions, blasted the forces of Solmaria out of the lands and put up magical borders around the land to keep everyone out exept for the natives. It's said that demons rome that land, and the people there are no better then the slaves in Somlmaria. The mage is known as the Fire King, do to his love of that element. 

Now the story begins: 

Emperor Jonson II just died and left the throne to his only living son, the new Emperor Joahna I. This dark youth has always had gosip surround his life. His 4 elder siblings had all ended in unexpected deaths, but Joahna has lived a surprisingly blesses life, free from adversity. 

The official 5 month morning period had just ended and the new emperor's first edict had just come through:

*Emperor Joahna I's First Law:

It is hearby declared that any non-human found in or around Solmaria will be liable for a head tax of no more and no fewer then 1000 gp each. If individuals can not afford said head tax, then they will work off the tax as slaves until said tax is paid. Furthermore, those that do pay will not be allowed out at night, and have to pay a further inhabitation tax, based on the size of their domicile.

Emperor Joahna I's Second law:

No one may use magic in Solmaria except for those under direct permission from the emperor himself. Anyone caught doing so will forfeite their rights to live free. They will be sold into slavery after their hands are removed at the wrist, and their tongues are removed.*


----------



## ES2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Sorry guys, for this game I'll apologize for not getting ready sooner and don't let me hold it up.  I'm having a difficult time coming up with a background for the character and even more difficult time trying to juggle everyting that's happening in my life now, so I'm gonna leave this game before it starts so another person who wants to play can play.

Sorry.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 15, 2003)

Sorry to see you go, ES2, especially now that I have a background out there... I could help you if you wish to continue with us. I'll be looking over characters this week and start this thread the following monday. 

Cheers!


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 15, 2003)

Jesus Mith!

I just read yer background info and that's some mighty brutal stuf!! I like it!

Hrm.... now to see how I can work my char around it.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 15, 2003)

Hi there! 

Do you still accept new characters?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 15, 2003)

Sure... I'd love to have you join! Just writ eupa charcter and I'll look over it with the rest. Thanks!


----------



## Thanee (Sep 15, 2003)

Will do so tomorrow evening!

It'll probably be a human sorceress. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 15, 2003)

Character updated with background, hope it meets with your approval!


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 15, 2003)

Sure that works, deadestdai.

Everyone, we will be starting in Faunt, so please keep that in mind when updating your background. Thanks!


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 16, 2003)

Oh, just a note - "Dai" is good enough guys. "deadestdai" is far too long to type! *smile*


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 16, 2003)

Trying to boost your post count, Dai? Okay, anything that saves me time in typing is great, thanks!


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 16, 2003)

Not meaning to sound ignorant here, but what do you mean? Post more often?


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 16, 2003)

Right now you have a post count of 72, meaning that everyone knows you have only posted 72 times in your life here on his board. That's not so bad with you just starting  this august. 

People can also click on your profile link and it will show them that since you started on these boards you have averaged 2.08 post per day. What will this tell people? That perhaps you will or will not post every day in a game you're playing in? Maybe, or that you only are palying in a couple games? perhaps... it's just a mechinism of this board.

I was Mainly joking


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 16, 2003)

Ah.... Well - I guess I need to pay more attention then. 

Though, I see the joke. *smirks*

But no - it just seemed to me that my full screen name seemed far too perfuntional - just as your's is shortened to Mith', I wanted all to know that it was cool to do similar with mine. 

Man. Where's my beer? I'm being far too sensitive here! *laughs*


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 16, 2003)

No worries!

I'll start looking over characters in deatail tomorrow! I may be suggesting some aditions to background to allow the game to move smoother to the introduction, but if you do not like the changes, then please, let me know, and together we can come up with something that meets both of our expectations for you character.


----------



## Li Shenron (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Will do so tomorrow evening!
> 
> It'll probably be a human sorceress.
> 
> ...




Nooooooo.... I bet you are going to play the "perfect sorcerer" you build on the other thread. I almost considered about stealing that char from you, but too late, I had already entered my Wizard.


----------



## Li Shenron (Sep 16, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> *Emperor Joahna I's First Law:
> 
> It is hearby declared that any non-human found in or around Solmaria will be liable for a head tax of no more and no fewer then 1000 gp each. If individuals can not afford said head tax, then they will work off the tax as slaves until said tax is paid. Furthermore, those that do pay will not be allowed out at night, and have to pay a further inhabitation tax, based on the size of their domicile.
> 
> ...




Suddenly I have the feeling that my Elf Wizard may not last long around here...


----------



## Thanee (Sep 16, 2003)

*Lenya*

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Sep 16, 2003)

I have one question or request! 

Could we merge Spell Focus and Greater Spell Focus together?
That is... Spell Focus grants +2 DC, and Greater Spell Focus is not available.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 16, 2003)

Just finished editing Dar, I hope you'll like it. 

Mith, will we do fine without a cleric?


----------



## Thanee (Sep 16, 2003)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> *Dylan Twilight*
> Male Human Bard 1st lvl
> 
> +5 Scry




Ahh, I knew I had read that somewhere...
I just discovered, that there is no Scry skill in 3.5 anymore!

Kinda makes this choice a bit... obsolete! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 16, 2003)

*Thanee*

Your character looks great, and everything checks out (just don't let your familiar land on you, or you'll be encumbered).

As to your question: Spell Focus.

Sorry, unfortunately it's going to stay at the measely +1 to DC for your chosen school. As you have shown me on other threads, you have to take the good with the bad.

Party without a cleric? Well, that's tough, but not impossible. You could work it out, possibly, if you are careful!

Thanee is correct about the Scry ability. It and alchemy are no longer wizard skills, but they did add desipher script! 

I'll check the rest of the characters soon!


----------



## Thanee (Sep 16, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Your character looks great, and everything checks out (just don't let your familiar land on you, or you'll be encumbered).




*laughs*

You don't know how much stuff I had to drop to get down to those 26 lb. 



> As to your question: Spell Focus.
> 
> Sorry, unfortunately it's going to stay at the measely +1 to DC for your chosen school. As you have shown me on other threads, you have to take the good with the bad.




Hehe, no problem; just thought I'd ask, as I don't really like the new Spell Focus, but I can live with it! 

I really like most changes that 3.5 introduced (just discovered today, how cool the new Identify and Analyze Dweomer are).



> Party without a cleric? Well, that's tough, but not impossible. You could work it out, possibly, if you are careful!




A bard and a paladin, that should at least be ok with healing! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 17, 2003)

> Thanee is correct about the Scry ability. It and alchemy are no longer wizard skills, but they did add desipher script!




Ack! That will teach me for being a skinflint and not spending out on the updated rules! It's all changed now though to Pick Pocket and I feel fits in better with the character.


No Cleric...... Looks like players are gonna die. *smirks*


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 17, 2003)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> No Cleric...... Looks like players are gonna die. *smirks*



aargh! I didn't knew that not having a cleric in the party could cause the death of the players!!! Quick, we need to find one soon!


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 17, 2003)

Just carry lots of potions...


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 17, 2003)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> Just carry lots of potions...



Or learn to run away more often?


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 17, 2003)

I like your style


----------



## Li Shenron (Sep 17, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> *Thanee*As to your question: Spell Focus.
> 
> Sorry, unfortunately it's going to stay at the measely +1 to DC for your chosen school. As you have shown me on other threads, you have to take the good with the bad.




Beside the obvious fact that you are in total control, I appreciate if we try using all the 3.5 rules as they are. Really, I don't like some changes at all too, but it's my first 3.5 adventure and I think it'll be interesting to see how it works altogether before applying house rules already   But you may disagree...

Besides: I still have 30gp to be spent, and I was wondering if it is possible to have a 1st level Scroll. I am not sure, since magic is forbidden in the region (if we are starting there already), but the PC might have acquired the scroll somewhere else. Let me know if it is possible!


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 17, 2003)

Sure, on the scroll thing, your previous teacher could have given it to you.

I also would like to stick to the 3.5 rules, but must admit that I'm not completely versed in them, so if you see me using something from the old rules that have changed, let me know so that I can correct it.

Thanks!


----------



## Li Shenron (Sep 18, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Sure, on the scroll thing, your previous teacher could have given it to you.
> 
> I also would like to stick to the 3.5 rules, but must admit that I'm not completely versed in them, so if you see me using something from the old rules that have changed, let me know so that I can correct it.
> 
> Thanks!




Well, I guess we can discuss these things in this OOC thread, so that it does not hamper the IC thread. Are you also making a thread to copy all our characters in the Rogue Gallery?

For the scroll, I still don't know if it's better for me to choose one of a spell I have or I don't have... the latter means a source to learn a new spell, but until I get the money to copy it to my spellbook there is no use for it. If some of the other player has a suggestion, also in which spells could be useful - without stepping on the toes of the sorceress - please let me know


----------



## Thanee (Sep 18, 2003)

Hehe. 

Well, here are some useful spells you could later copy into your spellbook:

Protection from Evil (but it's Abjuration and so you probably choose it during level up anyways), Mage Armor, Mount, Comprehend Languages, Burning Hands, Expeditious Retreat.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Li Shenron (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Hehe.
> 
> Well, here are some useful spells you could later copy into your spellbook:
> 
> ...




PfE may effectively be one of my next Abjurations, but also I am not specially fond of it, I prefer a +4AC against everyone.

Perhaps Mage Armor, I have chosen shield for protection against Magic Missile and because I can prepare it as the Abj extra spell. Mage Armor is great for the duration.

BTW, as a genral question: I hope Mithreander you are not upset if sometimes I discuss about choosing spells with the other players. This is quite metagaming, to choose different spells so we don't have copies, so if it annoys you, just let us know.

In one of my gaming group, the Sorcerer (long ago, when she was 1st level) managed to pick up only spells which were already covered by the others, and for a while she was just never casting! As the Cleric, I just decided I would have never prepared anymore Light, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Obscuring Mist, so that she would have had something to do, and to me it was also a good occasion to try other spells.


----------



## Li Shenron (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Hehe.
> 
> Well, here are some useful spells you could later copy into your spellbook:
> 
> ...




PfE may effectively be one of my next Abjurations, but also I am not specially fond of it, I prefer a +4AC against everyone.

Perhaps Mage Armor, I have chosen shield for protection against Magic Missile and because I can prepare it as the Abj extra spell. Mage Armor is great for the duration.

BTW, as a genral question: I hope Mithreander you are not upset if sometimes I discuss about choosing spells with the other players. This is quite metagaming, to choose different spells so we don't have copies, so if it annoys you, just let us know.

In one of my gaming group, the Sorcerer (long ago, when she was 1st level) managed to pick up only spells which were already covered by the others, and for a while she was just never casting! As the Cleric, I just decided I would have never prepared anymore Light, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Obscuring Mist, so that she would have had something to do, and to me it was also a good occasion to try other spells.


----------



## Li Shenron (Sep 18, 2003)

...fottuti doppi-post...


----------



## Thanee (Sep 18, 2003)

Li Shenron said:
			
		

> PfE may effectively be one of my next Abjurations, but also I am not specially fond of it, I prefer a +4AC against everyone.




Protection from Evil is a very powerful protection against summoned creatures and mind-control, the +2 AC/saves is only a minor benefit, really!



> Perhaps Mage Armor, I have chosen shield for protection against Magic Missile and because I can prepare it as the Abj extra spell. Mage Armor is great for the duration.




And especially at lower levels, the AC bonus is great!



> BTW, as a genral question: I hope Mithreander you are not upset if sometimes I discuss about choosing spells with the other players.




I didn't even take my spell selection into account, rather looked up a low level wizard I was creating and see what you might be missing from a decent alround selection! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Li Shenron (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Protection from Evil is a very powerful protection against summoned creatures and mind-control, the +2 AC/saves is only a minor benefit, really!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...




Ok, then PfE will probably be one of the next abjurations 

I thought I was going to be the only arcane caster before you joined, that's why I chose an out of combat enchantment such as Charm Person. When you came up with an enchanter sorceress, I was just afraid you might have wanted CP but didn't "learn" it because it might overlap with mine...


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 18, 2003)

The calaberation is fine... I'll just pretend that it was a meer coincidence (or devine intervention in the parties interests) but once the party is together, if you colaberate, it best be in character. The gods will only help you so far.

Yes there will be a Rogue Gallery. 

It's right HERE


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 18, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Yes there will be a Rogue Gallery.
> It's right HERE




OK Dar has been moved to RG.

(Does it shows how eager am I to play this game? )


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 18, 2003)

Great, let me look him over:

Okay, the first thing that I see is that you are using a Gold Dwarf from the realms. We had agreed to use the SRD in this thread, and unfortunately, that sub-race of dwarf is not in there. I can understand the desire to use him, however. 

If everyone is okay with it's use, then so am I.

YOu have the dwarven wrahammer listed twice, once for one-handed use and another for two-handed use, which is fine. I was just wondering why when using it 2-handed you only get a +2 to hit?

Other then those two things, everything looks good!


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 18, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Great, let me look him over:
> 
> Okay, the first thing that I see is that you are using a Gold Dwarf from the realms. We had agreed to use the SRD in this thread, and unfortunately, that sub-race of dwarf is not in there. I can understand the desire to use him, however.
> If everyone is okay with it's use, then so am I.



Yeah I know it's not there.  I never liked dwarven penalty to charisma, so in my campaigns usually gold dwarves are the standard dwarves.
I asked you about them when I posted the concept, and since you didn't answer directly, I thought I could post the char and eventually edit it out later.
I'll agree to whatever you decide.


> YOu have the dwarven wrahammer listed twice, once for one-handed use and another for two-handed use, which is fine. I was just wondering why when using it 2-handed you only get a +2 to hit?



Becuse of the buckler. When I use a weapon 2 handed with it, I lose its shield bonus to ac and get a -1 penalty on attack rolls. (That means that I'm using it two handed only when I'm really angry )


> Other then those two things, everything looks good!



Yay!


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 18, 2003)

I'll leave it to the others. If they say nothing, then we'll assume that it's alright. I certainly am okay with it. 

Oh, the buckler is still on! Okay, I understand now, thanks!


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm cool with Lichtenhart's char idea.

Dylan has been posted in the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 18, 2003)

Li Shenron 

The only issue that I see with your wizard is that he's supposed to get his initial outfit free, and when calculating weight, that outfit's weight is not taken into concideration.

That's it!


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 18, 2003)

Dai, my man! 

You have spent the correct amount of points, but list the amount that you spent on wisdom incorrectly. 

Cross class skills, you can still only put 4 skill points into them (for 2 ranks), so your skills will need to be adjusted.

That's all that I could find, thanks!


----------



## Majin (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm fine with the Gold Dwarf. No problems here. Posting my character to the RG as we speak.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 18, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Dai, my man!
> 
> You have spent the correct amount of points, but list the amount that you spent on wisdom incorrectly.
> 
> ...





You'd think by now I'd have my crap together enough that this wouldn't happen every character generation, eh?

*sigh*

Ah well - try now. I took out 2 points from Spot like you said and went and stuck them into Hide. I think that works out okay?


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks, Dai.

Majin, I'll look over your character in a... well it's late. I have to go dig a ditch, so I'll do it tomorrow morning. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 19, 2003)

I posted my character.
For when you get a chance to look 'im over...


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 19, 2003)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Ah well - try now. I took out 2 points from Spot like you said and went and stuck them into Hide. I think that works out okay?



Nope. But in a good way.
You get 6 skill points per level, +2 from INT, +1 racial. So (6+1+1)*4=36. Please double check my calculations, but I think you spent 31.
Also, you spent 2 points on WIS not 0.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 19, 2003)

Hey, while your add it can you check Hipp's character for me ?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 19, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Hey, while your add it can you check Hipp's character for me ?



Looks like everything's in order. I may only suggest scalemail over chain shirt, because for the same AC bonus it costs half. but if you really want light armor maybe it's worth the price.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 19, 2003)

Light armor is so much better than medium armor!

Don't listen to him, he's a dwarf, he doesn't feel the weight of the armor! 

Speaking of dwarfs...

I have no problems with the gold dwarf either. If they can fit into your campaign world, that's just fine.



> _posted by Li Shenron:_
> I thought I was going to be the only arcane caster before you joined, ...




You thought right... you were! 



> ...that's why I chose an out of combat enchantment such as Charm Person.




It's not a bad idea, as a wizard, to have some spells that cover different areas. Flexibility (strategic) is the main strength of the wizard, while the sorcerer's main strength is versatility (tactical)!



> When you came up with an enchanter sorceress, I was just afraid you might have wanted CP but didn't "learn" it because it might overlap with mine...




Nope, I can reassure you, that my choices were completely independent. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## silentspace (Sep 19, 2003)

Is this group closed?  I'm trying to get in some games if I can!  You mentioned you didn't have a cleric.  I see a ranger, fighter, paladin, bard, wizard and sorcerer.  I could give healing support as a cleric of pelor with healing domain.  Could develop as elven cleric/archer, unless the ranger wants to take archer path, in which case I'll go human cleric/melee dude.  What do you say?  Or, if you figure you'll get by ok with liquid cleric, maybe a rogue for scouting and those pesky traps?  A rogue would be fun in a group like this with three fighters.  Lots of flanking opportunities.  Anyway, if you're looking to fill any gaps in your skill set, I'd like to join in


----------



## Li Shenron (Sep 19, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Li Shenron
> 
> The only issue that I see with your wizard is that he's supposed to get his initial outfit free, and when calculating weight, that outfit's weight is not taken into concideration.
> 
> That's it!




I didn't know it, now it's updated.

Does "A wizard begins playing with a spellbook" mean that he gets it for free at 1st level? I am sure he gets the spells inside for free (obviously), but not sure about the spellbook itself.


----------



## Majin (Sep 19, 2003)

Hi Silentspace. An opening in the group it Mith's call, but I wouldn't mind. I'm planning on prestige classing to a Shadow Dancer eventually and going the two handed weapon combat progression path with my Ranger. He'll also be decent with a bow but I don't forsee him taking any special feats for it in the near future, so if you want to focus more on the bow that would be fine.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 19, 2003)

Li Shenron said:
			
		

> Does "A wizard begins playing with a spellbook" mean that he gets it for free at 1st level?




That's what it means... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## silentspace (Sep 19, 2003)

Hi Majin.  That would be pretty cool!  An elven cleric/archer could share greater magic weaponed arrows with you.  On the other hand, a rogue/two-weapon ranger scout team is such a tasty treat!  What do you think, Mithreander?  Could you use one or the other?


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 19, 2003)

SIlent space, show me how quickly you can create a character. I hope to start this game on monday... as long as no one has any objections.

Li: What Thanee said. You can hoave your 15 gp back.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 19, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> SIlent space, show me how quickly you can create a character. I hope to start this game on monday... as long as no one has any objections.
> 
> I'm on it!
> 
> ...


----------



## silentspace (Sep 19, 2003)

Posted Kinden, elven cleric.  Please give it a look.  If people think a rogue would be of more use, let me know and I'll make a new one.  A rogue could be fun with this party, and at higher levels could use cleric scrolls and wands and stuff too.  Didn't think about that until now    If that's what the party wants, it's not really any trouble.  Let me know.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 19, 2003)

Looked over the character really quickly, and I must say that I could only find problem with his initiative. It should be +3 instead of +4. No big deal.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 19, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Nope. But in a good way.
> You get 6 skill points per level, +2 from INT, +1 racial. So (6+1+1)*4=36. Please double check my calculations, but I think you spent 31.
> Also, you spent 2 points on WIS not 0.





THanks.

Char sheet updated. Am at work, so tell me if I messed up. (Again  )


----------



## Thanee (Sep 19, 2003)

You should write the actual ranks behind the skills, that way it's easier (for yourself and others) to figure out the details! 

Here's your current skill setup, copied from your sheet and with ranks shown:

+6 Bluff (3)
+5 Diplomacy (2)
+6 Pick Pocket (4)
+4 Sense Motive (4)
+7 Move Silently (5)
+7 Perform (4)
+7 Hide (5)
+4 Listen (4)
+2 Spot (2cc)

(2cc) means 2 cross-class ranks which cost 2 skill points each (so 4 skillpoints total spent).

Note, that you spent too many skillpoints on Move Silently and Hide (maximum of 4).

Also you spent a total of 35 skill points now, which is still 1 less than you may! 

Easy solution... that's 9 skills up there, you have 9*4 skill points... put 4 in each! 

+7 Bluff (4)
+7 Diplomacy (4)
+6 Pick Pocket (4)
+4 Sense Motive (4)
+6 Move Silently (4)
+7 Perform (4)
+6 Hide (4)
+4 Listen (4)
+2 Spot (2cc)

Or maybe you'd like some ranks in Gather Information? 

+6 Bluff (3)
+5 Diplomacy (2)
+6 Gather Information (3)
+6 Pick Pocket (4)
+4 Sense Motive (4)
+6 Move Silently (4)
+7 Perform (4)
+6 Hide (4)
+4 Listen (4)
+2 Spot (2cc)

Bye
Thanee


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 20, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> You should write the actual ranks behind the skills, that way it's easier (for yourself and others) to figure out the details!
> 
> 
> Easy solution... that's 9 skills up there, you have 9*4 skill points... put 4 in each!
> ...




Okay - went for the above. Thanks Thanee - help much appreciated!


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 22, 2003)

Hey, sorry for not getting back to you guys in a timely manner, I've been without power since Thursday...
I plan to take Scale mail as was suggested, I'll update my character accordingly...
I'll be taking full plate as soon as I have the money anyway, so I figure I might as well get use to my character having greater than a light load.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 22, 2003)

Sounds cool everyone. THanks to everyone who's helping check the characters. It's been a REALLY busy day today, so if the thread does not get started before a I leave, then it will definately be ready tomorrow.

Cheers!


----------



## Thanee (Sep 22, 2003)

Cool! Looking forward to get it going... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Sep 24, 2003)

*bump* 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 24, 2003)

hopefully his silence is a good omen


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 24, 2003)

Wow, there's that famous patients I've heard about! Fine, here!

IC Thread


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 24, 2003)

ha! I just read Hippocrachus's post. Yup, it sure was... this time!


----------



## Thanee (Sep 24, 2003)

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 24, 2003)

I never doubted you for a second (checks behind his shoulder)...


----------



## Thanee (Sep 24, 2003)

BTW, Aramil is male! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 24, 2003)

So HE is!


----------



## Thanee (Sep 24, 2003)

And Lenya is human, not elven (but still dislikes both edicts). 

...and while you are at it, maybe change the thread title to Solmaria...

I stop now! Promise! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 24, 2003)

You know that you can do this if you want... and why AREN'T you elven, I would like to know! Just because it says human on your character doe snot mean that you weren't supposed to be elven! DAMN!!

You do realize that this is all because you rushed me!


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 25, 2003)

There fixed. Humph! Where's the gratitude, I ask you, where??!

Oh, by and bye, if you see anything else like that (though you shouldn't, but if you do ), please do let me know.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 25, 2003)

Thank you! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanee, and the rest of you. Could you do me a favor and check out THIS thread? It's for my PrC, the swardsman that I'm trying to get finalized for Liven Enworld, and I need help. 

Please take a look and tell me what you think.

Thank you!


----------



## Majin (Sep 25, 2003)

It could be an interesting PrC but I would certainly put in something in there to boost AC. Possibly some sort of "Sword Blocking" technique for AC ever couple of levels? I know in some forms those that used to fight without armor, even without shields would get better at blocking blows with just the sword then a normal swordsman would be. Theres my 2 cents, hope it helps to stress the need for some kind of AC bonus, otherwise I could see a lot of people shying away from such a PrC.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 25, 2003)

That's what Block Attack was supposed to do, except that I thinks it's slightly broken:

*Block Attack (Ex):* Once per round, when a Swordsman is hit in combat by a melee attack, he may attempt a block attack (as a reaction) to negate the hit. The hit is negated if your block attack result is greater than the opponent's attack roll. (Essentially, the block attack becomes his Armor Class if it's higher than his regular AC.) The swordsman is only allowed to make block attacks when wielding a twohanded sword and not wearing armor or holding a shield. At level 4 and up, the swordsman is entitled a second block attack each round at a -5 penalty. At level 7 and up, the swordsman is entitled a third block attack each round at a -10 penalty. These extra block attacks must be used against different attacks. The swordsman can only try to negate each attack once.

Do you have any further suggestions, or perhaps an idea of how to fix it? The reason that I think it's broken is discussed HERE but I have heard nothing since I posted this.


----------



## Majin (Sep 25, 2003)

Possibly a hardened skin (ex) to make it easier? From taking those hits constantly the warriors skin could get extra tough thus giving him bonuses to AC when not wearing armor?


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 25, 2003)

It's an idea, I'll give it some thought. Thanks!


----------



## silentspace (Sep 25, 2003)

Here's my two cents, I hoe it's helpful!

I think blocking with such precision with a heavy two handed weapon might be difficult.  I was thinking it might be more realistic against a single, declared opponent, such as with the Dodge feat.  But I like the part about "as a reaction", and it got me thinking...

Block Attack:
A swordsman may choose to Block Attack against a single opponent as a full round action.  If the swordsman's initiative is higher than the opponents, he loses his initiative (it becomes one lower than the opponent).  When the opponent makes an attack against him, the swordsman may make an opposed Block Attack roll.  If the swordsman's roll beats his opponents (regardless of the outcome of the attack), the swordsman may make an AoO against his opponent.  Against opponents who make multiple attacks, the swordsman may continue to make AoOs against the same opponent, until he uses up all his available AoOs.  When all AoOs are used, the swordsman may continue to counterattack using his regular attacks.  If the opponent uses up all his attacks and the swordsman has regular attacks remaining, he may use them on his initiative.

What do you think?  It makes a reactive fighter, but very powerful in a duel-type situation.  He could end up getting a lot of attacks, but he fights defensively.  Its not that useful in other situations, though.

Edit: If I were facing this guy, I'd stop attacking and back off,


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 25, 2003)

I like that better then what we have right now, though the Swordsman is supposed to be a bringer of justice, not a reaction type fighter. He steps up. Once more, this type of fighting style makes him seem kind of a winp, if you know what I mean. 

It also undermines his improved Initiative requirements, though it does help him to beat the oponents Initiative inicialy. Humm, I am beginning to think that I'm to picky. 

I think I will use what you ahve outlined, but I would like to change it slightly. I'll show you what I would change it to once I outline it for myself. 

Good idea, thanks!


----------



## silentspace (Sep 25, 2003)

Yeah, I do know what you mean.  Looking forward to seeing your revisions!


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 25, 2003)

*Block Attack (Ex)*: 
On the swordsman's initiative, he can choose a single opponent. When that opponent attacks the swordsman, the swordsman can choose to block that opponents attack (regardless if it would hit or miss). If the swordsman's to-hit roll exceeds that of the opponent's to-hit roll, the swardsman efectively negates the attack against him and forces the opponent in a compromised position allowing the swordsman to take advantage of an AoO if he has not used all his AoOs for the round. The swordsman is only allowed to make block attacks when wielding a twohanded sword and not wearing armor or holding a shield. At level 4 and up, the swordsman is entitled a second block attack at a -5 penalty. At level 7 and up, the swordsman is entitled a third block attack each round at a -10 penalty. These extra block attacks must be used against different attacks from the chosen opponent. The swordsman can only try to negate each attack once. If the Swordsman has multiple AoOs (by feats such as combat reflexes), he is allowed to take multiple AoOs if he nanages to negate multiple attacks.

What do you think? This does not alter his regular attack (which would take place during his regular initiative), but if his opponent beats his initiative, he's unable to block the first set of attacks from that opponent.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 25, 2003)

I agree with most of Thels' input, I really like the "Retaliate" ability... Maybe just get it a little sooner, unless it makes him too much of a munchkin...


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 25, 2003)

Did you look my latest rendition of the Block attack (two post above this one in this thread)? What do you think of that?


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 26, 2003)

Drop "Retaliate" completely (I don't know if that's what you intended) and trade for a little less harsh penalties for the second and third block attacks.
If a successful block attack grants an AoO...


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 26, 2003)

Yes,m this New Block Attack ability would replace Block Attack and retaliate. Less of a penalty? You really think so? Should I allow him to have a fourth possible block at 10th?

Should I retain ten levels or go down to 7 like I want?


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 26, 2003)

three block attacks should be fine, go to tenth level, I think that is usually the basic development for most PrC (I'm thinking assassin only has three death attacks by 10th lvl, I'm probably wrong)
second block attack should be at like -4 and third at -8 (possibly -1 to the first to even it out), the way I see it is that at 15th lvl (5th fighter (or whatever) 10th lvl swordsman) a -10 is pretty crippling, most of the stuff you're going to be fighting by then is gonna be a lot stronger than a +5 to hit...
I would take my council with a grain of salt though, my experience is pretty minimal.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 26, 2003)

Silentspace, I'd like to know if Kinden is wearing any formal sign of the cult of Pelor, before I post in the IC thread.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 26, 2003)

Judging from his description, he does, but on the other hand, there are hard times for spellcasters! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## silentspace (Sep 26, 2003)

Lichtenhart - Kinden would not wear anything that would link him to his specific temple, since he doesn't want to bring trouble to his brethren in the Order.  He wears leather armor, a bow and a sword, so he might be mistaken for a ranger or rogue of some sort.  But he does wear a holy symbol of Pelor around his neck (can we assume you get a glimpse of it when he adjusts he cloak?).


----------



## silentspace (Sep 26, 2003)

Mithreander - I like your Block Attack a lot.  The concept sounds really cool.  I want to point out, though, that it is an extremely powerful ability.  A swordsman with the right feats could easily negate all his opponent's attacks, at the same time getting lots of free counterattacks in...

Edit:  Don't know why, but I can't subscribe to the IC and RG threads


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 26, 2003)

True, but his restrictions more then make up for the advantage I think. Not being able to use range weapons, nor armor, nor shield are big restrictions for a front line fighter. With this working only against a chosen opponent, first he has to beat that chacaters rolls, and secondly, he only gets multiple attempts if he is attacked multiple times by that opponent. 

Okay, yes it is powerful, but I have to say I do not think it's TOO powerful, do you?

Oh, and I have no idea what ot suggest with the non-subscription thing going on with thoose threads. Very strange and frustrating I'm sure!

Off the subject, I wanted to thank every one for a fine start! It looks like it may be a very enjoyable adventure with such a deverse group. I was not sure at first with two chaotic neutral character in it, but it may work out after all.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 26, 2003)

Mthreander: Yeah, forgot for a moment about the armor restrictions


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 26, 2003)

So is it good this way? I was also thinking of adding natural armor and perhaps damage resistance against piercing and slashing weapons. Any thoughts?


----------



## silentspace (Sep 27, 2003)

Wow, I just read Thanee's posts about archer builds!

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?t=64415

Can I do what she said with Kinden?  Change from Pelor to Labelas Enoreth and get the Elf and Time domains?  Thanee, you're a genious!  I don't have FRCS, so any guidance you could give would be great!

What do you think Mithreander?  Nothing's really happened yet 

Swordsman looks fine to me, but I'm no expert.  I say give it a shot and do some playtesting!


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 27, 2003)

Sorry, but we are only using 3.5 materials, we aren't in the forgotten realms, plus we've already started. So maybe in the next game, or if everyone else is okay with the concept.

Me


----------



## Majin (Sep 27, 2003)

No problem here, it is early in the game. If he changes gods tho I'll just hafta remember not to squint when I look at him in the future since the sun god won't be backing him. Go shadow!


----------



## silentspace (Sep 28, 2003)

Come on, what do you say about Thanee's cleric build?  I'm sure the party will all be behind a more effective combat support cleric!  Looks like we might have some action soon, so if you allow it I'll have to do it quick.

That Hitorum fellow is losing it!  lol  Can't wait to see where you're going with this.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 28, 2003)

The problem there is, that Labelas Enoreth is very much FR and the stuff I posted uses a lot of non-3.5 material as well.

Also it'd interfere a bit with the upcoming trust between the Paladin and the Cleric. It's pretty cool to have both with the same deity, I think.

If we don't want to move too far away from 3.5, I wouldn't really advice to use that, especially since you don't even know Labelas' Portfolio and Dogma, as you say.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## silentspace (Sep 28, 2003)

Well, I think I could learn about Labelas Enoreth pretty quickly, I mean its just a few paragraphs of text like all the other deities and domains, isn't it?  It's not like learning molecular biology!  And isn't Shar an FR diety?

But if people are against it then nevermind, it was just an idea.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 28, 2003)

Yep, Shar is FR, but the deity here is not that one (at least I hope so), since Shar is a _very_ evil deity (goddess of hatred, jealousy and evil)! 

I think this is more the shadow aspect of Shar, which was looked after for background reasons.

With the cleric stuff, there is a lot of non-3.5 material involved, which would collide with the premise to use the 3.5 books primarily, however. That's why I think it's not such a good idea.

It's not that you can't make a decent archery-based cleric with any other god. Just choose Point Blank Shot and Rapid Shot, maybe Precise Shot, some metamagic and you're all set.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 28, 2003)

Silentspace, you have every right to build your char as you like, but I think I'd support more changes for background reasons rather than for mechanical reasons.
Remaining a follower of Pelor would allow some interesting discussion about how a dwarf and a elf, a cleric and a paladin apply the sun's code. And it would be fun to see Shadowleaf squint everytime he talks with us.  (That is just too cool, Majin)
I think too you can build an effective archer without changing god, and I wouldn't worry too much about combat, with Dar, Xanthas and Shadowleaf (especially if Dylan gives us a hand), but if you think that build is just too cool, go for it.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 28, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Yep, Shar is FR, but the deity here is not that one (at least I hope so), since Shar is a _very_ evil deity (goddess of hatred, jealousy and evil)!
> 
> I think this is more the shadow aspect of Shar, which was looked after for background reasons.




I was hoping so too, but I'd like to have a final word about it by Mith or Majin.
At least so I can make Dar react properly


----------



## Majin (Sep 28, 2003)

Yea I thought the whole squinting thing was a nice touch and made sense. Hopefully I can find some Goggles of UV Protection somewhere along the line.   

As for Shar, I got my information on her from my FR "Faiths & Pantheons" supplement. It's got a 3 page write up on her, and despite her having a certain bent towards evil she doesn't seem that bad once you read the description (At least to me   ) It doesnt say anything in there about her being the goddess of hatred, jealousy, and evil at all, where did you read that Thanee? Maybe the FRCS book itself? Or maybe just a mixup? Not sure, but I cannot find anything like that in her description...

My main motivation behind choosing Shar as my characters deity was vastly because of flavor and background. She just fit, and I figured the way Shadowleaf came to know her was in a certain light, quite innocent. He believes she kept him company in his childhood years when he didn't have very many friends, so to him, she's a friend regardless of her true disposition. The concept behind it is just really supposed to focus on shadows and the dark and all that, which is basically what Shar's portfolio is about, among her worshippers are Shadowdancers so this fit nicely as well. I also see a certain kind of "neutrality" in darkness so things can go either way really. 

Hope all this helped in explaining the reasoning behind choosing Shar as my characters deity.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 28, 2003)

Yep, FRCS. Also the FR history.

The sentence I wrote above is a quote from her FRCS description.

But also in F&P there are some nice lines, like "...she schemes from the shadows to tear down establishments, destroy order and undermine all creation." or "Consorting with the faithful of good deities is a sin except in business dealings or to corrupt them from their beliefs." Also note, that her clerics may not be of a non-evil alignment! 

Anyways... I think this here is obviously not the FR Shar (how could it, Shar is so interlinked with other FR deities (Selûne, Mystra, etc) and the Weave, which only exists in FR as well), but rather a similar goddess without all that evil portfolio stuff and more focused on being the goddess of shadows and darkness (which should be rather neutral then, yep), I suppose! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## silentspace (Sep 28, 2003)

The archer build excited me because it was the epitome of the elven archer.  Being elven (non-human), and being an archer were playing such a big role in the IC thread, much more so than being a vanilla cleric!  A quick internet search turned up lots of info on both Labelas Enoreth and Shar.  Shar's clerics are evil, but her portfolio is "caverns, dark, dungeons, forgetfulness, loss, night, secrets, the Underdark", which seems perfect for Shadowleaf!  I loved the squinting too, Majin!


----------



## Majin (Sep 28, 2003)

Sounds good to me


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 28, 2003)

You just need Thanee's true "It's okay to play that archer, elven cleric" to do it. It sounds like she's against it, and I'm against any material that is not 3.5 (since that's what we agreed on). Yes, I was using a different Shar to interact with Shadowleaf. FR Shar is just way to evil... he'd end up helping the Emperor (not that you guys might not anyway). So If Thanee is alright then I would allow you to use the Elf Domain, though with a different god. I have still yet to look up the time domain, so I won't okay that yet.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 28, 2003)

I'm not really against it, I just think that it would involve too much non-3.5 stuff and that the available rules are sufficient to play a decent archer cleric! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## silentspace (Sep 29, 2003)

Is that it?  After all those hints you dropped about traps and spies and Felswarth's crazy behavior, you had me thinking this was gonna be our first encounter!  What a letdown      Well, the encounter's not over yet...  

I wonder, without any payments, what will motivate the humans to join?  (Idle musings...)


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 30, 2003)

I hope you will not be disappointed. Let's wait and see.

Okay, I'll allow the Elf domain, and for those that do not know, here it is in a nut shell (I'm getting this from the Living  City documentation, so if something is not quite right, let me know):

*Elf*
*Deity:* Aerdri Faenya, *Corellon Larethian*, Deep Sashelas, Eilistraee, Erevan Ilesere, Fenmarel Mestarine, Hanali Celanil, Labelas Enoreth,  Rillifane Rallathil, Sehanine Moonbow, Shevarash, Solonor Thelandira
*Granted Power*: Free Point Bloank Shot Feat

*Elf Domain Spells*
1 True Strike
2 Cat's Grace
3 Snare
4 Tree Stride
5 Commune with nature
6 Find the path
7 Liveoak
8  Sunburst
9 Antipathy 

I will take votes to see if I should allow the Time domain. It was only tied to two dieties, but one of them was an elvish diety (Labelas Enoreth), so it does make since that another elven diety could also have clerics with those two domains. Here are the particulars for the time domain:

*Time*
*Deity:* Grumbar, Labelas Enoreth
*Granted Power*: Free Improved Initiative Feat

*Time Domain Spells*
1 True Strike (Guess we know what your first level domain spell would be!)
2 Gentle Repose
3 Haste (Which helps the party as much as it help him now!)
4 Freedom of Movement
5 Permanency
6 Contingency
7 Mass Haste (Which no longer exists... so an alternitive would have to be found)
8 Foresight
9 Time Stop


----------



## silentspace (Oct 1, 2003)

Uhh... I said I thought it was a trap, I didn't say please kill us all with ballistas!  

Thank you on the deities and domains stuff.  The only reason I was asking was because I thought it would contribute a lot to your campaign, imagining a very proud elven archer type, worshipping an elven deity.  I know Kinden is a very good character as is, and that all domains have their own strengths!  I hope no one thinks I was complaining or was unhappy.


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 1, 2003)

I am with the others who wish the DM to roll for us. If it's ok for all of us of course including the DM himself, he could roll everything and just let us know the results.


----------



## Majin (Oct 1, 2003)

Doesn't matter to me, thats perfectly fine.


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 1, 2003)

*Sigh*, okay... more work for me, but okay. At least I can trust them, no? 

The balista is only for flavor, well until it's next shot at anycase... I have to still roll for the automatic chance that Incantus dies from the assassin's attack. Oh, did *I * type that?


----------



## Thanee (Oct 1, 2003)

It's actually much less work and much faster as well, as you don't have to ask for a roll, wait for the roll, check back and then post the results, you can simply roll and write the results in one go.

Maybe we can give you the specifics of the roll (i.e. list the attack bonus or save DC, so you don't have to look that up all the time), to lend you a hand.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 1, 2003)

That would be great, if you would! I really just want this to flow allong, and I seemt o have trouble finding my own rolls, much less others, thanks!


----------



## Majin (Oct 5, 2003)

Hey Mith you still alive? Hope your not to busy. I understand about all that but was just wondering if the game was still going on or not.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 5, 2003)

Well, gotta remember that Mith can't post on weekends, so we'll have to wait until Monday to find out.


----------



## Majin (Oct 5, 2003)

Yep, hopefully things are still on and he's just busy tho, I'd hate to lost another PbP game. I haven't been able to make one last past the first combat yet!. I was hoping this would be the one.


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 9, 2003)

Is anybody willing to continue this game?


----------



## Thanee (Oct 9, 2003)

Well, Mithreander seems to be lost somewhere (he's not only missing here )... ISP/computer trouble might be the case, who knows.

Just be patient! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Majin (Oct 9, 2003)

I think we're all willing Shenron, it's just that as Thanee stated our DM is MIA.


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 10, 2003)

I just wanted to know I was not the only one


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 10, 2003)

I'm Back!!! Of course, it's right before the weekend, but I PROMISE to update the thread today, and again on monday!

I'm really sorry for the delay, and hope that everyone is still interested in this thread, for I am and look forward to continuing it!


----------



## Majin (Oct 10, 2003)

Woohoo! Great to see you back Mith, lets get things rolling again


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 10, 2003)

I'm working on it... it may take a good hour to get everything in order. It's always hard in the beginning of combat, and even harder when it's going to be as large as this one will potentially be! Wow, are those the characters that are playing *comes up from going over the characters once more* it's been too long! Sigh, *Turns back to his map and dice*...


----------



## Thanee (Oct 10, 2003)

Great! 

Will check back in later then...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 10, 2003)

NOTES!



*Assassins(3)*
Human thief/assassin 5/1 (oops, miss calculated!)
AC:15 HP: 19+3=22, 12+2=14, 6+1=7 (and you thought YOU had low hitpoints!)
Str: 10 Dex: 14 Con: 8 Int: 12 Wis: 10 Chr: 10

+8 MW Lt Crossbow 1d8+1 19:x2
Point blank range, precise shot, weapon finesse (dagger), Weapon focus (lt crossbow)

True Strike

*Half-Orcs (at the table)(3)*
Barbarian 2
AC: 13 HP: 19, 25, 17
Str:16 Dex:10 Con:14 Int:8 Wis:7 Chr:6

+7 (TwoHanded) MW Club 1d6+4 20:x2

Weapon focus (club)

*Guards (10)*
Human Fighter 1
AC: 13 HP: 8, 6, 4, 6, 10, 8, 4, 10, 5, 7
Str:13 Dex:10 Con:10 Int:10 Wis:10 Chr:10

+3 Longsword 1d8+1 19:x2
+1 Lt. Crossbow 1d8 19:x2

Weapon Focus (Longsword), Power Attack, Pointblank

*Innkeeper*
Half-orc Fighter 4
AC:10 HP: 37
Str:18 Dex:13 Con:16 Int:8 Wis:10 Chr:6

+10 (twohanded)MW Club 1d6+8 20:x2

weapon focus (club), power attack, Cleave, weapon specialization (club)

*Hitorum*
Human wizard 11
AC:n/a HP: n/a
Str:10 Dex:14 Con:13 Int:17 Wis:12 Chr:8

*Incantus*
Human Fighter 10
AC:23 HP: 88
Str:17 Dex:13 Con:14 Int:10 Wis12 Chr:10

+15 Bastardsword 1d10+7 19:x2





Don't read this if you don't want to.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 11, 2003)

Great to have ya back Mith - am releaved you did come back though, cos this is by far my most favourite game so far!


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 12, 2003)

In a game of pen'n'paper D&D that I started a couple of months ago we're going through the Temple of Elemental Evil.  I hadn't played for quite a while before yesterday and noticed something very amusing at the time, my lvl 2 Drow Fighter is named Aramil, I seem to remember I was having trouble coming up with a drow name that wasn't in some way or another Drizzt, Trizcuit, or some variation of a certain Drow Ranger.  Great minds think alike


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 13, 2003)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> In a game of pen'n'paper D&D that I started a couple of months ago we're going through the Temple of Elemental Evil.  I hadn't played for quite a while before yesterday and noticed something very amusing at the time, my lvl 2 Drow Fighter is named Aramil, I seem to remember I was having trouble coming up with a drow name that wasn't in some way or another Drizzt, Trizcuit, or some variation of a certain Drow Ranger.  Great minds think alike




To be honest, I just found that name in the PHB...


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks, and sorry it took so long for an update.


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 8, 2004)

Char updated. Took the Grease spell, though in these nasty sewers and the crap we have to walk around on, I'm not so sure it was a wise choice..... *grin*


----------



## silentspace (Feb 8, 2004)

I only updated HP and skills.  (Concentration and Knowledge Religion)  I figured we won't be getting new spells until we rest?


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 8, 2004)

I actually forgot about this thread. Let's make it our OOC, yeah?


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 8, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> I only updated HP and skills.  (Concentration and Knowledge Religion)  I figured we won't be getting new spells until we rest?




*shrug* If that's the ruling, though, bards like sorcerors get their spells..... Umm. (un)naturally as if an ability came to being? Not worried either way, let us know Mith'. 

Next level I was kinda thinking Dylan would take a level anyhow if you are all willing to wait that long? Would leave Xanth' to stick with Fighter so we have muscle concentrated in one place?


----------



## Majin (Mar 17, 2004)

Took another level of ranger.
+7 HP (This was the correct increment, right?)
Took Weapon Finesse feat (Made changes to melee attack)
Took the free Endurance feat
Will +1
BAB +1

Skills:

Noticed an error with my CC Perform skill. I had 4 points when the max is 3 at 3rd level. Took back skill points to spend elsewhere for this.

Hide +1
Listen +2
Move Silently +1
Spot +2
Swim +2


----------



## Thanee (Mar 18, 2004)

HP were a fixed 3 for the d4, right? 

Notable changes (besides the obvious): Greater Spell Focus: Enchantment and Magic Missile.

Link to Rogue's Gallery

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 18, 2004)

I updated Dar as well.
Let's consider his god granted him also aura of courage and divine health. A little prayer can go a long way, it seems.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 19, 2004)

Hey, sorry for not staying up-to-date. I'm down in Florida for the week, without my PHB, so I'll update Xanthas when I get home.


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 20, 2004)

Forgive my being kinda quiet of late, my living situation isn't the most condusive toward enworld posting.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 20, 2004)

(Fighter 2) Rogue 1

(26) HP: +5
(5) Reflex: +4

(-3) Balance: +2
(2) Climb: +1
(3) Open Lock: +2
(1) Search: +1
(-2) Sleight of Hand: +2
(2) Use Rope: +1

Abilities:
Trapfinding
Hand Crossbow Proficiency
Sneak Attack - 1d6

Feats:
Lightning Reflexes

(I'm holding off on 'Decipher Script' and 'Disable Device,' et al, until he has some experience in those areas...)

EDIT: Added a point to Balance. I forgot the extra skill point for being Human...


----------

